# Websites



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

We have been working on our website and was wondering what those that have websites find to be their best content? What works to get people interested in what you have? 
We try to keep ours as up to date as much as possible and are always looking for more ways to keep people's interest.


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

I poked around your website and the only thing I would suggest is maybe adding a breeding line-up if you take reservations for unborn kids. I know I always like to see who's bred to who. Otherwise, it's a very nice site--very professional looking


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Bev, Had to go check because I just added that last night. Yep, it is there.


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I've been terrible at getting our site up to date this fall but I know I've had several people email me to say they wish I had more photos on my site.

Trisha


----------



## Knotneer (Nov 12, 2007)

Without being biased or anything :biggrin I don't know what you could add. I look at your website 3-4 times a month to see what you're winning now and gawk at your hawt does. 

I can tell you my breeder site pet peeves. 

1) No updating. A website that hasn't been updated in 8 months or even 3 years (I'm looking at you, C.G. and R's) gives the impression that the farm is no longer in business. Name recognition, even forthe big guys, does not go that far enough to counteract that. I'd bet that 50% of ADGA members and 99% of goat owners could not name a National Champion or a Breed Leader. 

2) Incomplete or total B.S. info. I recently saw a breeder list an in progress 3000+ lactation. DHIA-AIPL has the doe down for 1600. I have a related rant I'll save for another thread.

3) Popups. WHYYYYYYYY?? There is at least one Togg breeder site that has popups. I tagged it porn so I don't go to it by accident. I hate the popups.


----------



## Knotneer (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay, I found one thing. If you had the word "goats" on a page, the site would Google a lot higher.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Knotneer said:


> Okay, I found one thing. If you had the word "goats" on a page, the site would Google a lot higher.


Thanks Anna, I hadn't thought of that. I agree with all of your other points. One of my peeves to add, is links that go to sites that are not there anymore, especially pictures. :? 
The websites that don't update are high on my list also, but I will be easy on them if they are at least in the current year.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I would like to add 2 pet-peeves... 

1. Music that plays! If I want music, I'll play the raidio!

2. Words that flag from the curser as you move through the site... WHY??? it's annoying!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Odeon said:


> I would like to add 2 pet-peeves...
> 
> 1. Music that plays! If I want music, I'll play the raidio!
> 
> 2. Words that flag from the curser as you move through the site... WHY??? it's annoying!


Ditto. Now my DH website has tunes but he is a DJ and his site is a music site. But I really don't like music on other sites...or those annoying things following cursers.

Also, folks need to keep in mind that many of us have slow dial up and can't access pages that have tons of pics on them. My husband's theory is that if someone clicks on your home page and it does not download in just a few seconds, they will go on to someone elses site (for instance if they find you on google). I myself, when googling, will hit the "back" button if I land on a page that takes too long to download.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I loved it when someone told me....Just because you can do it (fancy codes for your site) it doesn't mean you have to do them all! Less is more  Vicki


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

when we set up our website I told my designer no trailing cursors, no music, no acrtoons, no cutesy graphics. Simple, elegant, and classic.
Becky


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

With so many of us hating the same things about peoples websites why do you suppose those people don't realize that those things are annoying? You would think it would be common sense. Oh I forgot, common sense is rare these days. Shannon


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I always try to make things just as simple and easy to navigate as possible, I hate those websites where it's like you are stuck in pharoahs tomb or something, every turn ends up in a place that just doesn't make any sense, you click something and it takes you to the same page you were just on. I hate when I can't FIND something! Or when I've finally found the link I'm looking for and it's dead. 

Regarding the music and stuff, I think people just get to having a little too much fun putting accessories on their website. Like people that wear tons of gaudy jewelry. 

I personally love lots of pictures, they truly are worth a thousand words. What you can do is have a page with just one picture, and if they click a link, or that picture, it can take them to a page with more pictures, so if they have dial up they don't have to wait on the pictures, but can if they want to see them.


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

The absolute worst for me is when you go to a website and it has all the music, the things following the cursors plus EVERYTHING blinks or constantly moves across the screen, I will just leave, I don't care what it is, I don't want it that much!

As far as your website, I think it looks very good. Everything is updated and easy to find with clear descriptions. 
The only suggestions that I would have are:
1)This may just be here, but the particular color blue of the wording on the "For Sale" page dosen't really show up, the blue used in "Show Results 2006" is much clearer to me.
2)I've also found that placing ads on some of the free advertising sites, according to how you word your ad, will pull up much faster than your website. Just keep in mind when placing ads that most people will type in the most simple of terms and word your ad accordingly. This is something I learned the hard way when placing dog ads. 
Hope that helps some.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

Here's my suggestion...

When typing descriptions of goats (or anything), be clear, use years and ages. I have read several (not from any of your websites) that will say "last year he did this..." or "This year she earned this..." It would be much better to know the age of the animal when they accomplished whatever and the specific time (season, year) that it was accomplished. "In 2004 at age 5 Clover did this..." I guess when typing a description or any information, be sure that a stranger could clearly and easily understand what you are talking about. 

I was just at a site that I know hasn't been updated in a while and I'm sure her friends all get what she is saying but I felt kind of lost. Some animals aren't even around anymore!

And YES! Be thoughtful of those of us who are on dial-up!


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Belle said:


> As far as your website, I think it looks very good. Everything is updated and easy to find with clear descriptions.
> The only suggestions that I would have are:
> 1)This may just be here, but the particular color blue of the wording on the "For Sale" page dosen't really show up, the blue used in "Show Results 2006" is much clearer to me.


Thanks all to your critiques. I did change the blue now, when we changed the background in Sept. a few of the font colors didn't show up well and with Mary's advice had found most of them. I also paid to have the advertising taken off, but that is a personal preference of mine not nesessarily a pet peeve. I just think the ads should be site appropriate. It is good to see so many echo my pet peeves on websites also.
Tim


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Tim -- What's the url to your site?


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Tricia,

http://eaglecreekfarm.tripod.com/

Tim


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

One thing that I forgot to add, is one thing that I really like to see on a website is a photo of the breeder. I really can't say why, but it's nice to be able to put a face to a name. I was looking at Tim's site, and I remember seeing him in Gillette (we didn't speak, but I recall seeing him ringside.) 

It makes it easier to walk up and introduce yourself, especially since you feel like you know so many people through the forum.

Ken


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:lol most of the websites do have a pic of the breeder....just their midsection :laughcry so I guess if you walked around ringside looking at everyone's midsection you'd find them. :rofl


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Sheryl said:


> :lol most of the websites do have a pic of the breeder....just their midsection :laughcry so I guess if you walked around ringside looking at everyone's midsection you'd find them. :rofl


Mine has pics of my 2 legged kids . I'm the one behind the camera


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I like to see pictures of the bucks on websites. Not just the information. I also like to see pictures of first fresheners. If you are selling kids out of first fresheners I want to see what they look like not just their information. I also like to see a page that tells how much a goat sells for. To me having to email a breeder to ask how much a goat sells for is like having to email Sears to ask how much a refrigerator costs that I saw on their site. I also like to see a picture of the breeder and maybe even a couple pictures of their farm. Kind of makes it a little more personal and that way you can tell if your animal is coming from a pig stye or a nice, clean, place. Websites that are not kept up to date are awful. Better to not have one than to not spend a little time keeping it up to date. I agree it does make it look like you've gone out of business. :lol

Your site looks nice. :biggrin


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Becky-DixieDoesAlpines said:


> when we set up our website I told my designer no trailing cursors, no music, no acrtoons, no cutesy graphics. Simple, elegant, and classic.
> Becky


What is your website address? Why don't you put it in your signature so people can find you easier?


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I plan to have a website one day - hopefully, next year. The thing that aggravates me the most about websites, is people not keeping them up-to-date. What good are they if they haven't been updated in 2 years :duh


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry,
I thought I had put in my signature, better update that!
Becky
www.dixiedoesalpines.com


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

I am wondering if folks prefer breeding information on the individual doe pages in addition to a breeding chart? Or is the chart enough?

Thanks,
Trisha


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Bilrite Farms said:


> I am wondering if folks prefer breeding information on the individual doe pages in addition to a breeding chart? Or is the chart enough?


Trisha,
That is a good question, one that Mary and I debated. I left the breeding info off the doe pages this year because it was less to add and update. But, Mary said she thought it was nice to see by the does. So, I am interested in others opinions on this as well.
Tim


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I put breeding info on the doe pages, as well as a separate chart. I have also, on ocassion, had a list of does being bred under the individual buck's section as well.

My website is semi up to date. There are sections that are updated recentl;y and sections (doe pages) that are not as up to date.
I have a set of twins that were born August 4th and they are not yet up on the 2007 Caprine Cherubs page yet.
My Sales policies has been "Under Construction" for about 4 months now. 
Winter is when I work on the website and there are big plans for it this winter.

The Journey's End Jerseys website is soooo much more out of date, but some sections are up to date.
I'm sporadic in my up dates. I generally need to be manic to accomplish much...except that the breeding chart is up to date.
During kidding season, the Breeding/Kidding Chart is updated every evening, or every other evening.

I know one of my pet peeves was clicking on a link, going there and then not being able to figure out how to get back. My links open in a new window.
I ran into one website, where everytime you clicked on an item on the sitebar it opened a new window. I wanted to scream....

I try hard to have pictures of does and bucks...but they aren't always updated immediately.
It requires help from family members to get decent shots. Finding family members who understand what I am after has been hard. My younger sister knows but she has a 4 year old and 2 year old, so she isn't easily available. lol


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

I like to see the breeding info by each doe. That way I don't have to flick back to see photos of the does.

Ken


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

ecftoggs said:


> Bilrite Farms said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering if folks prefer breeding information on the individual doe pages in addition to a breeding chart? Or is the chart enough?
> ...


I had someone ask me to put the breeding information on the individual doe pages because it was less confusing for them. If they were just seeing a breeding chart/for sale page they had to flip back over to the doe page to see which doe was which, etc.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Ken and Christine,
Thanks that means I win the argument, again. :rofl Now I just have to get Tim to change the website and do it my way. :biggrin
Mary


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Becky-DixieDoesAlpines said:


> Sorry,
> I thought I had put in my signature, better update that!
> Becky
> www.dixiedoesalpines.com


 What a great website Becky. I love your soap section too. Very professional.


----------

